# Thinking About Buying Dreyfuss 1925



## Haggis

I am thinking about buying a new 1925 Dreyfuss watch with leather strap. Is this recommended?


----------



## cobweb

Haggis said:


> I am thinking about buying a new 1925 Dreyfuss watch with leather strap. Is this recommended?


Dreyfuss watches are top end rebranded Rotary watches...Funnily enough had a chance to buy an 18ct Tank with boxes and papers for Â£500 today...passed up on though.


----------



## Haggis

Thanks for your imput, that is what I thought, still I have decided to buy one as I found one in a local shop, I was very impressed with the feel of this watch. Although I believe Rotary has a quality issue with some of their range. This brand is still hand made Swiss. Time will tell. 

To late its ordered. Â£330 new.


----------



## cobweb

Haggis said:


> Thanks for your imput, that is what I thought, still I have decided to buy one as I found one in a local shop, I was very impressed with the feel of this watch. Although I believe Rotary has a quality issue with some of their range. This brand is still hand made Swiss. Time will tell.
> 
> To late its ordered. Â£330 new.


Â£330 could be a good price but it depends on the model...one thing I would say in their favour is stand by to be impressed by the presentation box! It's huge.


----------



## mrteatime

Haggis said:


> Thanks for your imput, that is what I thought, still I have decided to buy one as I found one in a local shop, I was very impressed with the feel of this watch. Although I believe Rotary has a quality issue with some of their range. *This brand is still hand made Swiss*. Time will tell.
> 
> To late its ordered. Â£330 new.


no it aint.....not for Â£330


----------



## mat

I guess you went for the automatic? 

Calling them rebranded Rotary is maybe a bit misleading, since the Rotary chairman's surname is Dreyfuss.


----------



## Haggis

Thanks guys,

Yes I decided to buy the automatic version DGS00016/25 , Salmon pink dial, saphire glass, brown leather strap, case has a glass back.

My local shops sell this for Â£425. OUCH! so Â£330 brand new, seems about as good as I can find.

The box I believe is made from oak, too good to bury my hamster.


----------



## Haggis

mrteatime said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your imput, that is what I thought, still I have decided to buy one as I found one in a local shop, I was very impressed with the feel of this watch. Although I believe Rotary has a quality issue with some of their range. *This brand is still hand made Swiss*. Time will tell.
> 
> To late its ordered. Â£330 new.
> 
> 
> 
> no it aint.....not for Â£330
Click to expand...

Yes hand made in Switzerland. it says so on the dial. :tongue2:


----------



## bobbymonks

Dreyfuss & Co watches are hand *finished* watches not hand made as it would be impossible to hand make a watch for Â£300 +

on the dial it says fabrique en Suisse (made in switzerland) no mentioned of hand made

They are backed by a 24 month warranty by Rotary in the UK

After all that I'd still have a 1925 due to the way they look, and reliability reviews seem good


----------



## mrteatime

Haggis said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your imput, that is what I thought, still I have decided to buy one as I found one in a local shop, I was very impressed with the feel of this watch. Although I believe Rotary has a quality issue with some of their range. *This brand is still hand made Swiss*. Time will tell.
> 
> To late its ordered. Â£330 new.
> 
> 
> 
> no it aint.....not for Â£330
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes hand made in Switzerland. it says so on the dial. :tongue2:
Click to expand...


----------



## mach 0.0013137

A friend of mine at work has owned one of the round cased sub second dialed quartz for a couple of years without any problems, nice looking watch


----------



## BondandBigM

I actually think they are nice looking watches, a bit of blurb I found on them.



> *Dreyfuss and Co*
> 
> Dreyfuss and Co. timepieces represent a return to traditional, quality, Swiss hand made watch making skills at a time when the watch market is increasingly dominated by fashion watches.
> 
> Dreyfuss and Co. watches provide an exquisite, traditional alternative to such watches for a similar price. To quote Robert Dreyfuss - whose great uncle "Rene Dreyfuss" is the inspiration behind the collection, "Dreyfuss and Co. watches are unashamedly traditional". Rene Dreyfuss established his "Dreyfuss Fils" watch business in 1925, and his original designs and ideas have been incorporated into this appealingly classic Swiss watch brand.
> 
> Only the finest materials are used in the production of a Dreyfuss and Co. watch, for example all the watches in the range have "Sapphire glasses" a material that is ranked second only to diamond in terms of hardness, Diamond is the hardest material known to man and as such the watch glasses are extremely durable and virtually scratch proof.
> 
> All the cases and bracelets are made from solid stainless steel, a material that is both robust, 'allergy free' and will not deteriorate over time. Stainless steel can also be polished time and again to remove scratches and restore the original condition of the watch if ever needed.
> 
> Each leather strap is fitted with a deployment clasp - stamped with the "Dreyfuss and Co." logo, which means that once set for the wrist size of an individual the watch strap can be opened rather like a watch bracelet - with a "press-release" action, this is a common feature of high quality Swiss made watches, which prologues the life of the leather strap and reduces its creasing.
> 
> The seafarer waterproof standard which is found on all stainless steel models protects the watch by making it totally waterproof; allowing the watch to be as versatile as the wearer. Uncompromising to the aesthetics of Dreyfuss and Co watches, none of the watches have screw backs, which by design forces the watch to be deeper and chunkier. Instead the completely waterproof seal is provided by precision engineering; a tribute to the workmanship involved in creating such a timepiece. A screw in crown is present to protect the second entry point of each seafarer assured watch.
> 
> Needless to say all the mechanisms whether quartz or automatic are high quality Swiss made movements.
> 
> Dreyfuss and Co. watches are by no means mass produced. The process of hand manufacture is time consuming and consequently production figures are relatively low. That is why we recommend a phone call before placing an order so we can advise when the watch may be with you. In rare cases it may take between 2 and 3 weeks to supply a Dreyfuss and Co watch.
> 
> *Definition of hand made*
> 
> All cases and bracelets are made from hand stampings, polished and assembled by hand.
> 
> Leather straps are hand stitched.
> 
> Waterproof compliance is tested by hand and watches are hand sealed and closed.
> 
> Dials, crowns, glasses, hands and movements are all mounted by hand.
> 
> Production of the dials, hands, movements, glasses, crowns and clasps all involve the use of hand operated machinery and tools.
> 
> This act of creation by hand ensures each watch is as individual as its creator and its owner, and each watch is numbered and certified to attest to its individuality.
> 
> The motto of the original Rotary founder - Moise Dreyfuss - "Quality watchmaking and good value" is equally applicable to this new range from "Dreyfuss and Co." Dreyfuss and Co. watches are a fitting tribute to a modest and unassuming man who dedicated his life to perfecting the art of watchmaking. There is no other make of watch on the market today that offers Swiss hand-made quality at such affordable prices.


----------



## Haggis

BondandBigM said:


> I actually think they are nice looking watches, a bit of blurb I found on them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dreyfuss and Co*
> 
> Dreyfuss and Co. timepieces represent a return to traditional, quality, Swiss hand made watch making skills at a time when the watch market is increasingly dominated by fashion watches.
> 
> Dreyfuss and Co. watches provide an exquisite, traditional alternative to such watches for a similar price. To quote Robert Dreyfuss - whose great uncle "Rene Dreyfuss" is the inspiration behind the collection, "Dreyfuss and Co. watches are unashamedly traditional". Rene Dreyfuss established his "Dreyfuss Fils" watch business in 1925, and his original designs and ideas have been incorporated into this appealingly classic Swiss watch brand.
> 
> Only the finest materials are used in the production of a Dreyfuss and Co. watch, for example all the watches in the range have "Sapphire glasses" a material that is ranked second only to diamond in terms of hardness, Diamond is the hardest material known to man and as such the watch glasses are extremely durable and virtually scratch proof.
> 
> All the cases and bracelets are made from solid stainless steel, a material that is both robust, 'allergy free' and will not deteriorate over time. Stainless steel can also be polished time and again to remove scratches and restore the original condition of the watch if ever needed.
> 
> Each leather strap is fitted with a deployment clasp - stamped with the "Dreyfuss and Co." logo, which means that once set for the wrist size of an individual the watch strap can be opened rather like a watch bracelet - with a "press-release" action, this is a common feature of high quality Swiss made watches, which prologues the life of the leather strap and reduces its creasing.
> 
> The seafarer waterproof standard which is found on all stainless steel models protects the watch by making it totally waterproof; allowing the watch to be as versatile as the wearer. Uncompromising to the aesthetics of Dreyfuss and Co watches, none of the watches have screw backs, which by design forces the watch to be deeper and chunkier. Instead the completely waterproof seal is provided by precision engineering; a tribute to the workmanship involved in creating such a timepiece. A screw in crown is present to protect the second entry point of each seafarer assured watch.
> 
> Needless to say all the mechanisms whether quartz or automatic are high quality Swiss made movements.
> 
> Dreyfuss and Co. watches are by no means mass produced. The process of hand manufacture is time consuming and consequently production figures are relatively low. That is why we recommend a phone call before placing an order so we can advise when the watch may be with you. In rare cases it may take between 2 and 3 weeks to supply a Dreyfuss and Co watch.
> 
> *Definition of hand made*
> 
> All cases and bracelets are made from hand stampings, polished and assembled by hand.
> 
> Leather straps are hand stitched.
> 
> Waterproof compliance is tested by hand and watches are hand sealed and closed.
> 
> Dials, crowns, glasses, hands and movements are all mounted by hand.
> 
> Production of the dials, hands, movements, glasses, crowns and clasps all involve the use of hand operated machinery and tools.
> 
> This act of creation by hand ensures each watch is as individual as its creator and its owner, and each watch is numbered and certified to attest to its individuality.
> 
> The motto of the original Rotary founder - Moise Dreyfuss - "Quality watchmaking and good value" is equally applicable to this new range from "Dreyfuss and Co." Dreyfuss and Co. watches are a fitting tribute to a modest and unassuming man who dedicated his life to perfecting the art of watchmaking. There is no other make of watch on the market today that offers Swiss hand-made quality at such affordable prices.
Click to expand...

Many Thanks for this post, I am looking forward to recieving this watch.


----------



## aesmith

Haggis, have you got your watch? What do you think of it?

Thanks, Tony S


----------



## Haggis

aesmith said:


> Haggis, have you got your watch? What do you think of it?
> 
> Thanks, Tony S


Sorry I have just noticed your questions. Yes I got my Dreyfuss 1925 automatic with leather strap. The box is very impressive being wood inlined with leather. Total quality. The watch is faultless, excellent feel about it. The style is timeless, with a glass back which allows you to admire the workings. Being solid stainless steel and a saphire glass it should be tough enough to see me out, lol. Accuracy is about plus 12 sec a day, compaired to a radio casio. I am delighted with this watch. Hand made in Switzerland, Great.

Are you thinking about buying one yourself?


----------



## Chukas

Any pictures Haggis??


----------



## andyclient

Chukas said:


> Any pictures Haggis??


+ 1

some of us Newbies have never seen one :bb:

cheers

Andy


----------



## Haggis

andyclient said:


> Chukas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures Haggis??
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> some of us Newbies have never seen one :bb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

I hope this is allowed.


----------



## andyclient

Haggis said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chukas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures Haggis??
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> some of us Newbies have never seen one :bb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope this is allowed.
Click to expand...

Very nice


----------



## bobbymonks

andyclient said:


> Chukas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any pictures Haggis??
> 
> 
> 
> + 1
> 
> some of us Newbies have never seen one :bb:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Andy
Click to expand...

Just pop along to Ernest Jones, most towns have one, they sell them.

But for those who can't or can't be bothered to do that here's a pic.

















I personally prefer the leather strap version, looks more complete and compliments the rose / pink dial.

In the real, the face is more bronze in appearance


----------



## aesmith

Haggis said:


> Are you thinking about buying one yourself?


Its on my shortlist. Glad to hear you're delighted with yours. How does 12 sec per day rate in the mechanical world? I've kind of got used to quartz where you only have to check or reset at the GMT/BST changeovers.

Best wishes with your new watch, Tony S


----------



## Haggis

Thanks guys, I am delighted with this watch, it's water proof too.


----------

